# Starting location? Lyft/Uber Dallas - live in Arlington.



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello, I am new here, and just finished getting signed up for both Lyft and Uber and have had both apps going for a couple of hours now and am getting no requests.

My thinking was that I could start the day off from my house in Arlington (halfway between Dallas and Ft Worth) and then just go where the road takes me after I get my first pickup request. Well it's been a couple of hours now and no requests. Obviously it's not peak hours or anything, but would I be better suited to drive to Dallas or Ft Worth and then wait in the parking lot of a gas station or something?

I would like to get some fares, but I don't want to drive out there and wait around for the same results... 

Any advice would be much appreciated. I figured tonight I would go out to Ft Worth since I have business to do there anyways, but was hoping to get a few people during the day today.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> I would like to get some fares, but I don't want to drive out there and wait around for the same results...


Hey there, welcome to the forum! You will find a lot of info regarding Uber and Lyft here, I strongy suggest you to download the Uber rider app to see where other Uber drivers are and you stay away from them. You don't want to be in a crowded area where chances of getting a fare are slim.

Regarding where to go, sorry, but I doubt peeps will tell you their locations, on that, you are on your own. Other drivers see that as competition, If I share my spots, even though I am no where near you, I still feel like other drivers will go there and saturate my spots.

Wish you all the luck, and any questions regarding pay, surge or background checks that you might have, please research it first before posting it, chances are, it has already been asked.

Good luck!.
Uberyft.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. Not sure how long I am going to last. Already got knocked down to a 3.9 after a horrible passenger experience. I should have just cancelled on them when they were rude on the phone after I called them after waiting for 5 minutes outside of their hotel. They made me wait another 15m and then still gave me one star (well I assume it was them).


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> They made me wait another 15m and then still gave me one star (well I assume it was them).


I hear you man, just forget the ratings, and keep driving, if you are starting, don't drive at night or drunk peeps, those guys almost always leave negative feedback.

Try not to do surge trips, cuz majority of the time, riders won't like the total amount and think that you charged that to them.

Don't drive over 2 miles or 5 minutes to pick anyone up, call first and ask where they are going, if it's a short trip cancel it tell em to cancel it, if they don't then drive over there and cancel the trip, send uber a email saying that the rider requested cancel, and get the $5.00 cancellation fee, at the end, you would make more money on the cancellation fee than what the actual fare would be on a short trip.

Uber on!


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Don't drive over 2 miles or 5 minutes to pick anyone up, call first and ask where they are going, if it's a short trip cancel it tell em to cancel it, if they don't then drive over there and cancel the trip, send uber a email saying that the rider requested cancel, and get the $5.00 cancellation fee, at the end, you would make more money on the cancellation fee than what the actual fare would be on a short trip.


Whoa! I can do that? I've had at least 2 cancellations a night, where it was just annoying because I was heading home and then I deviated a few miles to head their direction only to get cancelled. I wish there was a way to find out where they were going before I accept the fare because I find a lot of the people I pick up are only $5 fares. Now I just try to hang out at hotels and read a book, because they tend to go farther than a mile down the road.

Although, I like the strip club runs, those $5 fares add up quickly lol


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> Although, I like the strip club runs, those $5 fares add up quickly lol


Hahaha, those strip club runs would be nice if you are actually taking the girls there! But for riders, if they are not tipping, yet they are going to a place where it's practically mandatory to tip, tell 'em boyz to **** off.

Apply for Lyft and double dip!

Yeah, but be cautious while asking Uber for money, they might not honor them.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Hahaha, those strip club runs would be nice if you are actually taking the girls there! But for riders, if they are not tipping, yet they are going to a place where it's practically mandatory to tip, tell 'em boyz to **** off.
> 
> Apply for Lyft and double dip!
> 
> Yeah, but be cautious while asking Uber for money, they might not honor them.


Yep, already a Lyft driver, too. I've had a few nights where I've done back-to-back trips from strip club to hotel. One group tipped me $20 and the next group of dudes gave me $10 and a card for free admission to the club haha

Was hoping I could turn this into a full time job after getting fired from the post office for breaking for my foot, but guess I will have to start looking for a real gig again.


----------

